# Not blue water but cool navy boat in Pcola today



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

While motoring around Pensacola today we saw this vessel docked at the navy base. Super cool looking vessel, we tried to get closer while still staying in the navigational channel but were quickly escorted away by a chase boat.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

They are a site to see.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independence_class_littoral_combat_ship


----------



## RAMA JAMA (Jul 11, 2008)

That is the USS INDEPENDENCE built nearby at Austal in Mobile. I've heard unofficial reports it will do 70+ mph! Not bad for a 300 footer...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That thing was all over the newspapers when thy did the first sea trials. That big ass thing can move!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

That ship has some coooool ass armament on board. I kinda wish Iran would send their tin navy over like they said so my swabbies could get a little stick time on the new toys. This is just one of a whole new class


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Last time I was offshore there was one out there. We had finished fishing, plugged the pass into the gps and hit the gas. Just so happened that going straight back to the pass would have put us on a collision course with it. I altered course to pass behind them passing as close as I dared. I turned the stereo off and turned up the VHF in case they called me to tell me I was too close. I wanted to stop and take some pictures, but I thought that would be pushing it.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah those are built in Mobile and I believe it's an "LCS"

70mph? i'd like to see it...


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

My niece is at the naval academy, and she was stationed on a "small" boat like this for the summer last year. They did not do maneuvers because the navy did not have money for fuel. Just relaying what she told me. 

Nice that our our politicians can build these things but not run 'em


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that a new Patrol Coastal boat? It looks like a huge version of a Mark V that the team guys use! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> They are a site to see.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independence_class_littoral_combat_ship


Didn't see the link, answered my previous question! Thanks!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Littoral Combat Ship .... the new do-all boat - 
Austal is build the tri version - Marrinette is building the mono hull verison 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Freedom_(LCS-1)
Both have dash speeds in excess of 40 knots 

They have large bays for different mission modules - and have crews of 40 or less (with mission specialist depending on what going on)

They are supposed to replace several classes of small/medium ships like frigates, mine sweepers, etc.. - and perform ASW missions - mine sweep/hunter missions - picket duty for task forces etc... 

Overheard some officers calling these "Little crappy ships"


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think 70 is maybe a stretch. That would be impressive though.


----------

